

Ask HN: How to land the first ERP client? - curiously

You need the first client to build an erp software and then replicate that across other clients in the same niche or industry. the question is, how can you achieve this without first spending lot of time building the tool and getting paid to solve their enterprise problem?<p>Here&#x27;s how I envision creating a custom ERP tool.<p>1) Find a business with ERP needs.
2) Propose a solution.
3) Get paid
4) Deliver
5) Productize
6) Sell to other similar businesses
7) Hire
8) Grow<p>I&#x27;m also curious to know in what industries are real-time collaborative feature are a major selling point.
======
jefflinwood
Typically, you'd get an consulting agreement with the company, learn what
problems they have, and then create some kind of solution.

Otherwise, if you're building enterprise software, you can offer to build the
software for free for your first customer, and use them as your reference
customer. The problem with this approach is that you can end up building
something that's too customized to their specific needs.

~~~
notastartup
What are some ways you could find such companies? So basically freelance,
build a solution for them and then productize it?

Yeah working for free seems to be quite risky. I mean, if someone isn't
willing to even invest or risk then it might not be even worth a product.

